# My new import



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Here she is..... Pandora of Edenvillage. She's an English Shepherd, the third to be imported to UK. Isn't she gorgeous?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, luv! :--) 
is it my imagination, or does she have some brindling on that lower right-foreleg? 
and YES, she is beautiful! :001_tt1: looks like a sweetie, too. 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous I'm really beginning to like this breed


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful! I didnt think this breed still existed!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi, oh yes she is gorgeous, such a lovely face on her.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow isnt she gorgeous,


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She is indeed very lovely  How old is she?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

wow, she's a beauty


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Very pretty little lady :001_tt1:


----------



## mailong (Oct 21, 2009)

she is beautiful!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 


leashedForLife said:


> hey, luv! :--)
> is it my imagination, or does she have some brindling on that lower right-foreleg?
> and YES, she is beautiful! :001_tt1: looks like a sweetie, too.


No, definately no brindling.Probably mud lol. She is a sweetie, full of life and love.


Jess2308 said:


> Beautiful! I didnt think this breed still existed!


We did lose them here, which is why I had to import them. They're back now though! Here's a pic of one of the pups from Eves last litter:
Apple at 7 months









sequeena said:


> She is indeed very lovely  How old is she?


She's almost 11 months now. As you can see, I favour black and tans. They do come in other colours too. Here are 2 of Queen Victoria's dogs, Noble and Fern.:
















Sorry I'm obsessed with these dogs lol. I'll go now......


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they are beautfull dogs reminds me of a rottie with them markings


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL same markings but very different dogs. My bitches weigh about 40lbs. Very agile. (not saying Rotties arent!....)


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Its so lovely that they are being brought back into the country. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you! :biggrin:

I have a litter due if anyone's interested - I have a waiting list but she has huge litters! :001_wub:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

What a beauty :001_tt1: x


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

ps - I could watch that kitten all day lol. So cute!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Absolutly stunning..This is the breed I adore. Love black and Tan, but also love the Merles (sorry if I have that wrong) I will not be looking for one for a year or so (when things are better suited). but out of curiosity what is the cost of one of these at this time?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

There are no merles in the English Shepherd breed. 

My pups are going for 550. I've kept the cost down because I don't want them to become out of reach for people.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is stunning


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

lovely girl


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> There are no merles in the English Shepherd breed.
> 
> My pups are going for 550. I've kept the cost down because I don't want them to become out of reach for people.


sorry my apologies ,


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

luvmydogs said:


> Thank you! :biggrin:
> 
> I have a litter due if anyone's interested - I have a waiting list but she has huge litters! :001_wub:


nice looking dog. what tests if any do you have to do before mating? I quess as they are rare they are a healthy breed


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

She is so beautiful!!!! And you have pups???? Oh please dont say that!! :001_tt1:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> sorry my apologies ,


Apologies for what?



dexter said:


> nice looking dog. what tests if any do you have to do before mating? I quess as they are rare they are a healthy breed


Both parents have been hip scored and MDR1 tested, which are the only tests recommended. They are a very hardy breed.



HarryHamster2 said:


> She is so beautiful!!!! And you have pups???? Oh please dont say that!! :001_tt1:


Yes, due next week. Go on, have a look, you know you want to........lol Puppies are here!!!!!! (AND NEW LITTER DUE SOON!!!!!!)


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

we've just started testing MDRI testing in our breed . did you get her done over here or was she done before you got her.? the test price has gone up from £50 to £70 of late.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Eve didn't need doing as both her parents are MDR1 normal/normal, so she cannot be affected. Adam was done here, the vet did the swab at the same time as the hip scre x-ray and I sent it off to Laboklin.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

luvmydogs said:


> Eve didn't need doing as both her parents are MDR1 normal/normal, so she cannot be affected. Adam was done here, the vet did the swab at the same time as the hip scre x-ray and I sent it off to Laboklin.


ok ta. ........ getting more popular so they up the ruddy price huh


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

dexter said:


> ok ta. ........ getting more popular so they up the ruddy price huh


Yeah looks that way.  Typical.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are Daddy (B&T) and mummy (tri), Adam and Eve:

















































ETA: they aren't Dora's parents, she is unrelated. They are the puppies' parents.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_she is lovely...... _


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

the black and tans look a little like Hovavarts - wre they re- created using the Hovies ?

http://www.seowebsites.co.uk/admin/graphicsuploadviewer.php?id=47


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

never heard of this breed...?

shes pretty though


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Bijou said:


> the black and tans look a little like Hovavarts - wre they re- created using the Hovies ?


No, they were never re-created. They are a very old breed. I love Hovies tho. 


nic101 said:


> never heard of this breed...?


Thats because they are very rare.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been speaking to someone on another site who has one. Gorgeous


----------



## cleancage (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, she is an absolute beauty. Those big eyes are so frriendly.

I haven't met the breed before, are they a bit like the German Sheperd temperament, or something totally different?


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

tbh if you hadnt told me the breed i would have said they are collie x's (pls dont shoot me lol)!

not meant to be offensive as they are lovely dogs.... 

are they on the KC list?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

They are guardy like GSD's, but not really like them. They are a type of collie.

Don't worry, I don't take offence whatever people think they look like!  They are a fabulous breed. 

ETA: they are not recognised by the UK Kennel Club, nor do I want them to be.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

phew - i was almost right then by saying collie :lol:

whatwill it take for them to be recognised by the KC ?? (something im not clued up on completely...)


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not really sure - they are registered with the UKC and ESC in America. I don't want the KC to recognise them here because they will then be bred for looks only, not working ability. Right now they are mostly bred by farmers in the USA, and only the best and healthiest workers are bred from. Thats why they are such a hardy breed.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

ahh they imported from the states??

i like the mini aussie shepherd from the states(i think only 1 breeder in the UK of those too  )

lovely dogs but steering away from collies with the next one


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, I imported mine from the states.May I ask why you're steering away from collies? ES's are nothing like BC's........


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Yes, I imported mine from the states.May I ask why you're steering away from collies? ES's are nothing like BC's........


I have a ESSx Collie and a full border collie  and had another BC before this one too....

just want a smaller dog for agility  and a GSD lol!

but knowing me i will end up going back to collies


----------

